# Making lure-making a family affair.



## blue bird (Apr 25, 2003)

I was doing a couple steps on two lures I'm trying to finish and my kids come up and start asking if they can make a lure. Luckily I had two blanks that just needed a little sanding. After that I held the drill while they pushed the button to drill the pilot holes for the eye-screws and then I had them put on a coat of primer. Then it was time for dinner.

I consider it a small victory in the battle to preserve my relationship with my children. Nowadays there are so many things to turn children's hearts away from their families. Even when you try to stay involved with your children. It tickles my heart to see them take an interest in something that is unique about me.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

my kids help make some of the most lop-sided shelves you ever saw...had to get real creative hanging them in their rooms...


----------

